# NO FRONT BRAKES!!!



## goose750 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hit a stump on my brute force and knocked the line loose . Tightened line ,put in fluid and tried to bleed brakes as usual but no luck getting the brakes back up . Any help would be greatly appreciated .


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Probably just take a while to get all the air out???


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

That or it's still sucking air from somewhere... make sure your reservoir doesn't get too low, or you will be chasing your tail... keep adding fluid as the level drops...


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Remove the bleed screw completely from the caliper and hold light pressure over it with your finger. SLOWLY Squeeze the brake handle and you should feel some air bleed past your finger. That's a good thing. Keep doing that until you start getting fluid. WATCH THE BRAKE FLUID LEVEL IN THE MASTER CYLINDER and don't let it get low. Once you get nothing but fluid, while holding the brake lever in reinstall the bleed screw. Do the same thing to the other side. Once you get no more air out of either one, then pump them up and bleed them normally. You should be good to go. If the brake line that got knocked loose is damaged and is letting air back into the system, it will never bleed out.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Also, the plunger in the master cylinder very rarely gets bottomed out in the master cylinder during normal operation and can stick when it's bottomed out. Be sure the plunger is coming all the way back to the stop when the brake handle is released.


----------



## cheapthrills (Apr 7, 2009)

Strange, the same thing happened to me, the joint where the line attach's to the caliper came loose draining all the fluid. After trying to bleed them for 30 minutes and tons of pumping I got nowhere. I thought the reason was they where sucking air back in the bleed screw so I attached a 2 ft piece of tubing (from fish tank air line) to the nipple and let it rest in a collection tray, then pumped and filled for another 10 minutes and bang, I have front brakes again.


----------

